# Oil Rigs by Gulf Shores, AL ?



## Kevin B

When I visit my in-laws in Foley, Al, sometimes we will go down to Gulf Shores for a walk on the beach; off to the south-southwest, I can see several oil rigs, any idea how far out they are?
On a clear day, I can see them easily.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## JoeyWelch

The closest one is 3.6 miles off the beach and if you are looking at it from the South end of Hwy.59 it somewhere around 8 miles away.


----------



## Kevin B

Thank you
And Yes we go right to where 59 ends and Tees into 182. at the beach.

Kevin


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Launching at the end of Ft. Morgan, the closest is around a 4-5 mile run.


----------



## Pier#r

BTW, those are gas rigs.
No oil rigs near shore in that area, just gas.
But they look about the same ;-)


----------



## Kevin B

*OK*



Pier#r said:


> BTW, those are gas rigs.
> No oil rigs near shore in that area, just gas.
> But they look about the same ;-)


 
OK, I wouldn't know one from the other .
I will be down there the first week of March for a week. If the weather allows ?, would it be worth the run out to them to try and catch some fish ?.
And if so ?, what would be the best way to fish them ?.
and what might i catch ?.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Tie off to the rig (on the down current side of course), drift off about 20 - 30 feet, and drop some live pinfish down. If you can get past the red snapper you might get an amberjack or some of the other species of snapper and grouper that are legal to keep.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Play'N Hooky said:


> Tie off to the rig (on the down current side of course), drift off about 20 - 30 feet, and drop some live pinfish down. If you can get past the red snapper you might get an amberjack or some of the other species of snapper and grouper that are legal to keep.


There aren't a lot of aj's in 35ft of water, at least not off of Alabama.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> There aren't a lot of aj's in 35ft of water, at least not off of Alabama.


OK, OK....maybe I was being a little over optimistic.

The answer would actually be Red Snapper and more Red Snapper.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

I think your talking about the inshore rigs?? They have a lot of nice speckled trout and flounder during the heat of the summer. I've caught some big redfish and sharks on them as well. You can't catch anything if you don't try!!


----------



## Kevin B

I plan on fishing Mobile Bay too, But i actually meant the rigs that i can see out in the Gulf. kind of South of Fort Morgan.

Kevin


----------



## PurpleNGold

Sheepshead, Reds, RS, Sharks

Other species may show up depending on water temps but at that distance/depth, you're kind of limited. But as someone said, you never know till you try. It's all about the temps.


----------



## Hot Dog

*oil rigs*

Go to Fox10tv.com and cleck on the outdoor across the top. Jason Smith has several videos of fishing Mobile Bay and some showing fishing the gas rigs for trout.


----------

